# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  تقسيمات الدوائر الإنتخابية

## دموع الغصون

لتفاصيل الدوائر على الوصلة التالية :
http://a7babalordon.com/elnhbat2014/alnthbat.htm


المحافظة الدائرة الانتخابية المنطقة عدد المقاعد المخصصة لها

1.العاصمة الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى - بسمان
- ماركا
- طارق
(من امانة عمان الكبرى) خمسة نواب مسلمين
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية - اليرموك
- النصر
- رأس العين
- بدر
(من أمانة عمان الكبرى) خمسة نواب مسلمين
الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة - المدينة
- زهران
- العبدلي اربعة نواب مسلمين ونائب مسيحي
الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة - القويسمة
- الجويدة
- ابو علندا
- خريبة السوق
- جاوا
- اليادودة
- أم قصير
- المقابلين
(من امانة عمان الكبرى)
وألوية :
- سحاب
- الجيزة
- الموقر
باستثناء بدو الوسط ثلاثة نواب مسلمين
الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة - شفا بدران
- أبو نصير
- الجبيهة
- صويلح
- تلاع العلي
- ام السماق
- خلدا
( من امانة عمان الكبرى) نائبان مسلمان ونائب شركسي أو شيشاني
الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة - بدر الجديدة
- منطقة وادي السير بما فيها أحياء :
- أم أذينة الغربي
- الديار
- الصويفية
(من امانة عمان الكبرى والمدن والقرى التابعة للواء وادي السير) نائبان مسلمان ونائب شركسي او شيشاني  
الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة لواء ناعور نائب مسلم

اربد الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى لواء القصبة خمسة نواب مسلمين
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية لواء بني عبيد نائبان مسلمان ونائب مسيحي
الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة لواء المزار الشمالي نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة لواء الرمثا نائبان مسلمان
الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة لواء بني كنانة نائبان ممسلمان
الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة لواء الكورة نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة لواء الاغوار الشمالية نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية الثامنة لواء الطيبة نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية التاسعة لواء الوسطية نائب مسلم

3.البلقاء الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى لوائي القصبة وماحص والفحيص خمسة نواب مسلمين ونائبان مسيحيان
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية لواء الشونة الجنوبية نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة لواء دير علا نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة لواء عين الباشا نائب مسلم

4. محافظة الكرك الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى لواء القصبة نائبان مسلمان ونائب مسيحي
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية لواء القصر نائب مسلم ونائب مسيحي
الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة لواء المزار الجنوبي نائبان مسلمان
الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة لواء الاغوار الجنوبية ناب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة لواء عي نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة لواء فقوع نائب مسلم

5.معان الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى لواء القصبة باستثناء بدو الجنوب نائبان مسلمان
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية لواء الشوبك باستثناء بدو الجنوب نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة لواء البتراء باستثناء بدو الجنوب نائب مسلم

6.الزرقاء الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى تشمل الاحياء التالية من مدينة الزرقاء:
- الجندي
- المصانع
- الثوؤة العربية الكبرى
- طارق بن زياد
- الاسكان والتطوير الحضري
- جناعة
- الضباط
- الحديقة
- الوسط التجاري
- النزهة
- الحسين
- الامير شاكر
- رمزي والمحرقة
- النصر
- الغويرية
- الشيوخ
- الامير محمد
- برخ
- ابن سينا
- الاسكان القديم
- معصوم
- البساتين
- الزرقاء الجديدة
- الهاشمية الجنوبية
- الحرفيين
- البتراوي
- معامل الطوب
- الهاشمي
- قضائي الضليل والازرق ثلاثة نواب مسلمين ونائب مسيحي ونائب شركسي أو شيشاني
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية تشمل الاحياء التالية من مدينة الزرقاء:
- عوجان
- الملك طلال
- الامير الحسن
- الفلاح
- الاميرة رحمة
- الجبل الابيض
- الامير حمزة
- أم بياضة
- الدويك  
- الزواهرة
- القمر
- المدينة المنورة
- مكة المكرمة
- الاحمد
- نصار
- الاميرة هيا
- الجبر
- قرطبة
- الجنينة
- شومر
- البستان
- قضاء بيرين ثلاثة نواب مسلمين
الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة لواء الهاشمية نائب مسلم
الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة لواء الرصيفة نائبان مسلمان

7. المفرق تشمل محافظة المفرق باستثناء بدو الشمال أربعة نواب مسلمين

8.الطفيلة الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى لواء القصبة ثلاثة نواب مسلمين
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية لواء بصيرا نائب مسلم

9. مادبا الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى لواء القصبة نائبان مسلمان ونائب مسيحي
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية لواء ذيبان نائب

10.جرش تشمل محافظة جرش أربعة نواب مسلمين

11.عجلون الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى لواء القصبة نائبان مسلمان ونائب مسيحي
الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية لواء كفرنجة نائب مسلم

12. العقبة تشمل محافظة العقبة باستثناء بدو الجنوب نائبان مسلمان

13. البادية بدو الشمال ثلاثة نواب مسلمين
بدو الوسط ثلاثة نواب مسلمين
بدو الجنوب ثلاثة نواب مسلمين

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دموع على المجهود الرائع 

ان شاء الله يكون هالبرلمان افضل من اللي قبله ويحقق المراد منه

----------


## دموع الغصون

يارب وانا كمان بتمنى يكون افضل من يلي قبله 
مشكور محمد على المرور

----------

